# C2Motorsports: Preparing for "Mustang Sally" - A Construction Timeline...



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

April 2012, Louisville KY: 



In an effort to bring the Volkswagen/Audi community, as well as our current and future customers, the best possible products and software, we felt it was necessary to invest in a new Mustang Dynamometer for more in depth tuning capabilities. For the last few years, we have been using a Dyno at another shop next door as well as a couple others around town. This has worked for a while but after a fantastic season last year and what seems to be a growing interest in performance/motorsports over the past 8-10 months, the idea of getting a development tool in-house began to take shape. The decision became much easier at SEMA late last year once we had the opportunity to sit and talk with the guys from Mustang Dynamometer and learn more about the capabilities of this amazing tool as well as what it could help us bring the community. 

It became very apparent that the best way to provide and develop quality, in-depth tunes to our customer base was through the purchase and utilization of a dyno in our facility. With it being late January and wanting it to be operational before May, it was time to start planning. 







































The challenge then became: where are we going to put this thing? With the dimensions of the dyno at 11.5' wide x 25' long (with ramps attached) and plans already set in place to go All-Wheel Drive with the dyno within the year, we had to find a space in our facility long enough to house the monstrosity and accomodate for further expansion. Challenge accepted. 







































Towards the rear of our facility, there was a large room, more long than wide, with a smaller room attached to it. It had been used for miscellaneous storage and appeared at first glance to be ideal for a dyno room. Tape measures came out and after much deliberation, we decided to get the ball rolling with demolition and construction plans. It seemed at first like an insurmountable task considering this room had remained untouched for AT LEAST 10 years (honestly, it looked like a century) and looked like an episode of Hoarders thanks to the landlords. 

Time to do work. 







































The next day, a plethora of calls were made to start the project. A dumpster was ordered, a shipping container was delivered as temporary storage for the room's contents, and a local construction company was contracted to start on the room within the week. It wasn't long before the sounds of sledge hammers, saws and hammers began to ring in our ears as we spent our days working and periodically going back to check on the destruction at hand. In what seemed like a couple days, the dividing wall was knocked down, the whole room was stripped and it was fully framed and ready for drywall. Days turned into weeks and before we could blink, the room was dry-walled, spackled, and ready for paint. A good coat of floor sealant was applied, electricians came in to finish up the wiring and just like that, the room was ready for its new resident. 

That same week, we received a call from Mustang saying our dyno was finished and ready for delivery. Needless to say, we started to really get excited as what was once a dream was slowly becoming a reality. With the lights wired, walls painted and floor dry, we were ready. 







































On April 20th, the beautiful "Mustang Sally" was delivered to our facility and in little to no time, she was already off the trailer and being carefully moved into her new room (now she's just waiting for her big screen and decorations to be hung on the wall). It wasn't as easy task, by any means, but she was completely settled in less than an hour. 

The following Monday, a representative from Mustang came by to show us the ropes and after a day's worth of training, we were ready to go. A 2010 2.5L Golf (a customer from TX who is our Mk6 Turbo Kit test car) was promptly strapped to the dyno and as of Tuesday, we are already doing development on Mk6 2.5L N/A, SRI, Turbo, and SRI Turbo software. 








































For over a decade, C2Motorsports has placed a HUGE emphasis on delivering a quality, well engineered product combined with exceptional customer service to an ever-evolving car scene. This dyno is insurance that our business model will stay that way as we develop more and more superior products for you, our customers. 














*LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!!* 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when can we expect the dyno sheets for all the different things...?  

SRI+sw 
sri+stock 
3" NA exhaust 
2.5T stage 2, 10lbs +sri 

etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> when can we expect the dyno sheets for all the different things...?
> 
> SRI+sw
> sri+stock
> ...


 You can expect them as soon as we get em done! The car is here for all of it and we will have it done within a month. Dyno sheets will be provided as each tune gets done. 

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

waiting. 

opcorn:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good. :thumbup: Wish I was closer so you could play with my car on the dyno. Btw Danny you talk to Ryan this morning about my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Looks good. :thumbup: Wish I was closer so you could play with my car on the dyno. Btw Danny you talk to Ryan this morning about my car?


 You were next on my list after I posted this :thumbup: 

Expect a call from me in 10 minutes


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea! i have a few project to strap to sally! wait...:what::laugh: 

congrats!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

opcorn: 

:thumbup:


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

looks very nice. Cant wait to see it all set up with the all wheel portion in place and the wall bits hung!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Chris, can we have a PowerStroke dyno day? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Chris, can we have a PowerStroke dyno day? :laugh:


 Chris laughed when I told him this and he responded with: 

"Sure.... most smoke wins!" 

:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Chris laughed when I told him this and he responded with:
> 
> "Sure.... most smoke wins!"
> 
> :laugh:


 America!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nice. congrats!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

way cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. 

How are the Mk6 tunes coming?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Very nice.
> 
> How are the Mk6 tunes coming?


 N/A tune is being finalized soon then it's on to SRI  

The only problem is, there are SOOOOO many different ECUs in the Mk6's so it can't be a blanket tune for ALL Mk6's.... Even within the same year there are different ECU part numbers so we are now going to have to keep track of ECU part numbers instead of generations to see if we have a tune or not... The days of the Mk3-Mk4 are gone where one tune is good for an engine over an entire generation. 

Thanks VW. :banghead:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Lookin awesome guys! Cant wait to see some numbers from all your setups :thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Sweet!  Wish my car could have been the guinea pig, but such is life...looking forward to your results!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Chris laughed when I told him this and he responded with:
> 
> "Sure.... most smoke wins!"
> 
> :laugh:


 



 
Please tell Chris, I'll bring Eric's race truck out  



pennsydubbin said:


> America!


 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Please tell Chris, I'll bring Eric's race truck out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fully built 6L triple turbo  

830rwhp/1,700+rwtq on fuel only with a slipping converter :laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Fully built 6L triple turbo
> 
> 830rwhp/1,700+rwtq on fuel only with a slipping converter :laugh:


 What, no nos and propane injection? That thing must be scary when its wet out lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Excellent stuff guys. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

DerekH said:


> What, no nos and propane injection? That thing must be scary when its wet out lol


 On two stage it makes close to 1200rwhp


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> On two stage it makes close to 1200rwhp


 Lol, and so much torque that it spun the world the wrong way?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Precisely. :laugh:


----------

